# lol



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Today is overcast, cloudy lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm feeling depressed lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm finally quitting my job lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Except I haven't got another one to go to, lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cheer up!...right now!


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I think this is more British style humour lol


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

riderless said:


> Today is overcast, cloudy lol







"The sky is overcast, cloudy--ain't no sun..."


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

cypher said:


> Don't quit then, lol.
> 
> (unless you have a large nest egg, then nm, lol)


 fed up lol
lasted 4 years though lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> I once knew a guy named Humourless, he made a thread like this lol


 You mean to say I'm not original?lol
that I'm a plagiarist lol?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm here, lol.

Why can't I stop laughing? lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

It's after 2AM and I can't sleep because there is a big, scary spider somewhere in my bedroom and I have arachnophobia! Lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> It's after 2AM and I can't sleep because there is a big, scary spider somewhere in my bedroom and I have arachnophobia! Lol


 Look out! It's there! lol


----------



## Jack Rauber (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Solomatrix (Jun 3, 2014)

This thread is funny lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I have work in 3 hours and I can't sleep lol


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

Is this the kind of posts I'll be a part of once I'm past the 30 mark?

Tell me it isn't so...oh yeah lol.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 48946


LoL


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

lol @ all the lols. 

lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

My new favorite thread. Lol.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

How's your SAS forum addiction ? lol

or do you have it under control? lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I just got a paper cut while wrapping a present. It stings! Lol


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Hush7 said:


> I just got a paper cut while wrapping a present. It stings! Lol


:lol lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hi, lol

i'm cold, lol

lol, lol

i like cats, lol

it's winter, lol

haha, lol

i'm a teenager in the 30+ section, lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> This is just obscene.


Where. Is. The. LOL?!


----------



## Solomatrix (Jun 3, 2014)

LoL


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> League of Legends? Terrible game.


casual games lol


----------



## Solomatrix (Jun 3, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> casual games lol


casual sex lol


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello.. lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I have a bunch of super itchy bug bites. Lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I have a bunch of super itchy bug bites. Lol


 Glad it's you not me lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

riderless said:


> Glad it's you not me lol


Wish it were you and not me! Lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I just got a hair cut. Lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

A lady's grocery bag ripped open in the parking lot... lol


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

My relief's attitude is getting worse. She showed up two hours late and wouldn't really listen to what I have to say as far as turnovers are concerned. LOL.

Those poor *******s have to deal with her now.. lol.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Ran out of food money! lol!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Housebunny just edited her post...lol


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Something dead out by the garage! lol!


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

leaving a job is the best l maniacally ol


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

got bad tooth ache, can't sleep lol


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I peed my pants! lol!


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

just got back from a swim in a heated pool lol
like swimming in a can of sardines lol (so many swimmers I mean)


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Turns out some of those itchy bug bites aren't actually bug bites. I've now broken out in hives all over my body. Lol

Still have some itchy bug bites though. Lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Turns out some of those itchy bug bites aren't actually bug bites. I've now broken out in hives all over my body. Lol
> 
> Still have some itchy bug bites though. Lol


 sorry to hear that ..col..(cry out loud)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ghoskin said:


> got bad tooth ache, can't sleep lol


same here lol

Not kidding lol

Thank God for good pain meds from my sister lol.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> same here lol
> 
> Not kidding lol
> 
> Thank God for good pain meds from my sister lol.


lol
sorry I can't help it lol


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

housebunny said:


> Ran out of food money! lol!


Me too. Starving is fun. lol


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Me too. Starving is fun. lol


I feel sorry for myself! lol!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Effexor had made me constipated, lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

riderless said:


> lol
> sorry I can't help it lol


It's okay lol

I'm high as a kite on pain meds lol


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Someone shoot me, lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Fear and anxiety causing me to procrastinate on important things. LOL.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Callsign said:


> I'm 30 lol


Happy belated (?) Birthday and welcome to the club. LOL



cypher said:


> The cable tech guy never showed up yesterday after waiting 4 hours, lol.
> 
> Now I have to wait again, lol.


I hate when that crap happens. What a waste of time. LOL


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I baked cookies! lol! No, I didn't! lol!


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> It sure is better, 10yrs closer to death lol


It's sad that a lot of us think this way about life col (cry out loud)
always look on the bright side of...lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

cypher said:


> The cable tech guy never showed up yesterday after waiting 4 hours, lol.
> 
> Now I have to wait again, lol.


In Australia if you order stuff like furniture you'll get advice from the company like this.."Can you please be at home from 9.00am to 5.00pm? Not sure of exact time of delivery."

lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Almost 5:00 am .. and still awake...and so tired..

Guess I should have stayed away from the insomnia threads....lol


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I'm going bald lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Accidentally splashed moss killer in my mouth. Lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

housebunny said:


> I baked cookies! lol! No, I didn't! lol!


you got me excited for nothing 



Hush7 said:


> Accidentally splashed moss killer in my mouth. Lol


*is slightly aroused*


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

inna sense said:


> *is slightly aroused*


Umm...
Swallowing poisonous chemicals is arousing?
That's kind of messed up! Lol
I could have died! Lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Hush7 said:


> Umm...
> Swallowing poisonous chemicals is arousing?
> That's kind of messed up! Lol
> I could have died! Lol


 im sorry...i havent slept much...i was joking...how did it happen?


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

inna sense said:


> im sorry...i havent slept much...i was joking...how did it happen?


It's okay.  I was just lol-ing. Lol

I was opening my weed sprayer to refill it and the built up pressure makes it splash a bit. I haven't used it in a year so I had forgotten to keep my mouth closed and head turned away. I poison myself every year! lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Hush7 said:


> It's okay.  I was just lol-ing. Lol
> 
> I was opening my weed sprayer to refill it and the built up pressure makes it splash a bit. I haven't used it in a year so I had forgotten to keep my mouth closed and head turned away. I poison myself every year! lol


 :b ...im glad youre alright :squeeze


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm an idiot, lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lulz

Ya i went thur wat it do cuz?


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> I'm an idiot, lol.


 I wouldn't call you one lol


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

riderless said:


> I wouldn't call you one lol


Thanks, lol.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> It's after 2AM and I can't sleep because there is a big, scary spider somewhere in my bedroom and I have arachnophobia! Lol


I haven't slept in my bedroom since I posted this (on the 16th) because the spider could still be in there! Lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Hush7 said:


> I haven't slept in my bedroom since I posted this (on the 16th) because the spider could still be in there! Lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I found a phone today at the gas station...
The screen was cracked and wouldn't turn on...

Guess the owner is pulling their hair out trying to find it...lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I was violated by another spider today. Lol
I was taking a shower when I noticed him in the shower with me! Lol
I had to wash him down the drain while screaming like a maniac. Lol
Still have bad arachnophobia. Lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I was violated by another spider today. Lol
> I was taking a shower when I noticed him in the shower with me! Lol
> I had to wash him down the drain while screaming like a maniac. Lol
> Still have bad arachnophobia. Lol


You should spay this around all the baseboards of home..
I will drive them away, or kill them, lasts for weeks.. lol..
..Oh and get one of these wraps for after a spidey shower....lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> You should spay this around all the baseboards of home..
> I will drive them away, or kill them, lasts for weeks.. lol..
> ..Oh and get one of these wraps for after a spidey shower....lol


I have a giant bottle of this:








But it only works if it use it! :lol

Not sure about the wrap. I'm quite spazzy after spider encounters! Lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Walked into the laundry room today... 
I said "Hi" to a lady there.. She jumped and screamed really LOUD!...

I said "Sorry, I didn't mean to scare you"...
She said it was OK, she was day dreaming..

But she scared me with her scream that it gave me the giggles... lol
At least she though it was funny and didn't mace me or anything..lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Didn't get to go grocery shopping today..
Was tired and wanted to take a nap before Pretty Little Liars started...

It worked !! But now I'm starving....lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I accidentally on purpose bought too many chocolates lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Bought Pirouettes..








Pretty much ate the whole can....
I'm full, disgusted, and I just wasted $7.00 on a 2 minute snack...lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I walked 10 km today lol
will sleep well tonight


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

In a Lonely Place, I saw your post dude. :lol


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

My doctor said I should get a hobby. So I took up stalking. It's really good when you get into it. The first thing you have to do is go down to your local stalking store and get all the gear. Binoculars, dark coat, sunglasses, tent, camouflage suite, pringles. I'd also recommend getting Stalker World magazine. It's a monthly magazine full of handy tips for the casual or professional stalker. The cover says Golf World and looks like a golf magazine. This is so you can read it whilst stalking and nobody will notice you. Absolutely nobody will notice you, you're reading a golf magazine. Nobody will suspect you for a stalker because golfers are the opposite of stalkers. Once you have your stalking gear next thing is to pick someone to stalk. My three rules are: 1. Someone who has a nice lawn in which to pitch your tent. 2. Does not own a gun. 3. Likes to be stalked. Rule 3 is important. It is always important that the person you are stalking is a stalkee hobbyist. You will find listings in Golf World with back lawn pictures for you to peruse.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

^
lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm doing laundry right now. LOL


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I've gone over my internet usage, but I don't care. lol

lol @ typemismatch's post


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I got a sliver and it hurts! Lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Sliver or splinter lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Ahh splinter lol
> 
> Why the **** am I getting 'Quoted notifications' I never turned that ****er on lol


Looks like they implemented some new features. It's probably turned on for everyone. Lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> I don't bloody well want it lol


Yes you do! You just don't realize that you want it yet! Lol

Umm...dig around your settings and turn them off or keep them on and I'll keep quoting you! Lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> It says I have it turned off so quit quoting me lol


You didn't say please lol

Ok I swear this is the last time...for the day lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

New mention feature! Lol

@In a Lonely Place :b

Sorry, couldn't resist! Lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

gold
sliver 
bronze
lol


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hush7 said:


> New mention feature! Lol
> 
> @In a Lonely Place :b
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist! Lol


LOL, isn't that the same as the url/insert link feature?

Hush7

It's been around forever.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

lol...maybe it's a little different.

Testing...
@foe


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh, it's faster. No copy and paste.

I been here 4 years and this is the newest feature they added? LOL


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

foe said:


> LOL, isn't that the same as the url/insert link feature?
> 
> Hush7
> 
> It's been around forever.


It's different and new! Oh, so shiny! Lol

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f51/mentions-895641/


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

SAS just trying to ways to spam our emails. lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> What's going on? I'm confused, what it do? lol


 just seeing if it happens to me lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I feel like I starred in my own version of Psycho's shower scene this morning. Instead of being murdered, I was violated by another spider in my shower. Screamed bloody murder! Still have arachnophobia...lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I feel like I starred in my own version of Psycho's shower scene this morning. Instead of being murdered, I was violated by another spider in my shower. Screamed bloody murder! Still have arachnophobia...lol


Lol...


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

WTF! Its 05:20am in the mornin,and i still am not sleepin lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I'm the biggest klutz. Was walking up my stairs, slipped and fell down them. My hands, arms and legs hurt. lol


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

I've been reading all of the comments because I haven o life.... Lol...

I fapped this morning lol..


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

i've got a spot on my screen just here ------------------->

don't know what it is. some kind of food

trouble is when i post this message it'll be in a different place

life is hard


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...aracnophopiac lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Screw you, Kroger pop up ad! Stop popping up and trying to trick the cursor into clicking on you. LOL


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

lol


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I fell backwards and was impaled by a meat carving fork which elicited a reflex reaction that catapulted my head forward into the meathook I used for hanging mannequins (as I am a mannequin maker by trade) which caught me in the upper lip. With the fork still sticking out of my butt and the meathook poking clean through my lip into an area normally reserved for my mustache, I bounced back and forth...in the forward direction to avoid the pain of the fork, in the backward direction to avoid the pain of the meathook, each movement prompting a blood curdling scream which brought the neighbor who, suffering from extreme social anxiety, was of no help at all so finally I was able to hoist myself up onto the chain from which dangled the meathook and, holding on for dear life with my left hand, used my right hand to remove the fork from my left flank. With both hands free and the slack taken out of the chain, I was gradually able to work the meathook out of my mouth at which time the police barged in the front door and questioned me at length as to my whereabouts for the past hour and arrested me for suspicion of robbery of the butcher shop down the street....Lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Bump!

There are two spiders in my home. One is hiding and the other was just whacked. Where did the other one go? I cannot live with spiders. I have arachnophobia! lol

I sure whine about spiders a lot in this thread. :teeth


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

In the last couple of weeks I've had to eject a number of spiders from my bath, poor little buggers can't make it out of there. I saw zero spiders in doors over the winter though.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Oh I remember this thread. It seemed a different time then. The days seemed longer then, sunnier. That thin golden coating of nostalgia, that's what it is. Or perhaps it was just July. Ah July, how I miss you.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

When people ask me what's in the cooler that I carry, I say "My mother's head". They usually don't lol.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

social worker said:


> When people ask me what's in the cooler that I carry, I say "My mother's head". They usually don't lol.


They usually don't ask again?? :hide . Where are the bodies? :b


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> This thread is making me hungry.


Are you all out of Hoops? lol

Edit: Ugh, dumb pic didn't want to show up.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> Are you all out of Hoops? lol


Mmmm, I've not had hoops in a long time. I must go shopping!


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I have the flu. lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I have the flu. lol


I have a cure.. :evil ..lol


----------



## Vegadad (Aug 19, 2012)

*Cloudy in Michigan*



87wayz said:


> "The sky is overcast, cloudy--ain't no sun..."


As I read this post, I thought to myself, "oh this guy must be from Michigan." And I was right!


----------



## Vegadad (Aug 19, 2012)

lol


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Vegadad said:


> As I read this post, I thought to myself, "oh this guy must be from Michigan." And I was right!


Or Scotland 364 days of the year to be fair.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> They usually don't ask again?? :hide . Where are the bodies? :b


lol:um


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

social worker said:


> lol


Forgive my take on humor. My victims had too :um


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

You are forgiven, of course. I have a strong affinity to dark humor. The darker, the funnier imo.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> I have a cure.. :evil ..lol


Please give me the cure! :blush


----------

